
Show HN: A collaborative effort to collect information on contact tracing apps - nosh
https://cov19tech.org
======
nosh
Hi HN,

I'm the initiator of [https://cov19tech.org](https://cov19tech.org). I've
started to collect information on the variety of contact tracing / exposure
notification being built across the world. The website itself is open source
([https://github.com/Cov19tech/cov19tech](https://github.com/Cov19tech/cov19tech)),
all the content is Creative Commons licensed and I'm hoping to get interested
users to help collect information on this rapidly evolving area of the tech
world. Right now the content on the site is fairly sparse - largely a table
summarizing the approaches of about 30 different apps as well as a couple of
more detailed write-ups on some of the apps in draft form. I'll be adding
write-ups on each app in the coming days. This will hopefully give
technically-inclined folks a way to understand and evaluate how these are
being implemented across the world. I'd like to see if there is interest in
having such a resource available, as well as see if there are people who would
like to help out. Eventually, I'd like to start covering more than just
contact tracing apps - and have sections on other technologies that are being
applied to helping stop the spread of COVID-19.

Please do share any thoughts/comments/feedback you have!

